# Stuck on bootstrap loader revision message



## bsduser35325 (Oct 11, 2010)

I am booting from the bios using a dvd rom, but I am unable to get past the bootstrap loader message, it gets stuck here with just the /\- load symbols.

There is nothing wrong with the dvd drive or the burn disc.


----------



## Beastie (Oct 11, 2010)

Try booting another disc (such as a livefs or bootonly), then replace it with your DVD once sysinstall shows up.


----------



## da1 (Oct 12, 2010)

Are your disks connected to a raid controller ?


----------



## bsduser35325 (Oct 12, 2010)

No my disks aren't connected to a raid controller.

I was able to boot and install using Beastie's method. Thanks!


----------



## da1 (Oct 12, 2010)

@Beastie: What would the explanation be for this ?


----------

